

Pluto is more intriguing than ever - hcrisp
http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/News-Center/News-Article.php?page=20150712-3

======
jcr
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9868908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9868908)

------
steffenfrost
Is it me, or do all the photos seem out of focus? Million miles is 4 times the
distance to the moon so perhaps this is the reason why.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
This is yesterday's picture, by the way. Most space enthusiasts saw it
yesterday, "new photo" is a bit insincere.

